# Can you freeze bananas in the skin?



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

I can get them for .39/lb and want to stock up. Anyone know?


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes, but they wn't be good for eating out of hand once they are thawed. They will be great in baking and smoothies, though.


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Ah, great. They will turn brown then??


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

I have but easier to freeze w/o peel when it's time to use. They become quite mushy and brown.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Peel them, mash with a bit of lemon juice or cider vinegar, then freeze. Makes great banana bread or whatever.


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks all. I like the mashing part. But I'll need two wait a few days until they are mash-able!


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I find it really hard to peel a frozen banana. I wait until ripe, put 2 peeled bananas in a ziploc, then let my 7 year old smush away.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I freeze them in the skin so that I can just throw them in the door of the freezer and not worry about it. We use them in smoothies, and just peel the skin off with a knife, cut into chunks, and throw it in the blender!

I have not used frozen for banana bread. If I was going to do that, I'd probably do the same to get it into slices and then use my grandma's Kwik Kut food chopper (circular serrated blade with a handle) to chop it up when it started to thaw. 

I LOVE that chopper... which reminds me; I should see about obtaining a back-up!


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

I freeze with the skin off they go in smoothies & banana bread. 

Have you checked SAMs club? They are that price everyday. Think $1.09 for 3lbs


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

I used to always freeze with the skin off and mash but now I just throw the banana, skin and all, in the freezer. I find them quite easy to cut the skin off of when they are frozen. I have used them in banana bread with great results.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

lemonthyme7 said:


> I used to always freeze with the skin off and mash but now I just throw the banana, skin and all, in the freezer. I find them quite easy to cut the skin off of when they are frozen. I have used them in banana bread with great results.


Me too! I tend to let them thaw and then just squeeze the contents into my bowl to make the banana bread. The mushy banana just oozes out of the skin with a little pressure.


----------



## ccfromnc (Jul 23, 2011)

I've frozen bananas for years in the skin, just throw them in the freezer. The skin will turn dark but the banana inside is fine to use. Thawing them is messy so I put them in a bowl and drain off the little bit of water that comes from thawing. They make great banana bread and it's wonderful not to waste them because they are overripe.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

TheMartianChick said:


> Me too! I tend to let them thaw and then just squeeze the contents into my bowl to make the banana bread. The mushy banana just oozes out of the skin with a little pressure.


This is how we do it also, just like a tube of toothpaste, you squeeze the banana right out of the skin. Kinda cool I think. > thanks Marc


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes! I learned about it from Amy Dacyczyn's "Tightwad Gazette." She said just thaw them a bit, snip off the end, "and goosh the liquidy banana out."

No other prep required! :happy:


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

For those of you who freeze with the skin on - do you freeze when the banana is fully ripe? or still part green?

As I mentioned in my earlier post, I find it difficult to peel a frozen banana - I usually wait until my bananas are fully ripe - as in eat or freeze today less they become compost. I'm wondering if I froze them earlier, would they be easier to peel.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

PixieLou said:


> I find it really hard to peel a frozen banana. I wait until ripe, put 2 peeled bananas in a ziploc, then let my 7 year old smush away.


If you wait til the banana has defrosted, all you have to do is cut it on one end and you can squeeze the fruit out. Real easy.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

PixieLou said:


> For those of you who freeze with the skin on - do you freeze when the banana is fully ripe? or still part green?
> 
> As I mentioned in my earlier post, I find it difficult to peel a frozen banana - I usually wait until my bananas are fully ripe - as in eat or freeze today less they become compost. I'm wondering if I froze them earlier, would they be easier to peel.


Mine are fully ripe when I freeze them - sometimes almost too ripe. My DH carries a banana in his lunch every day for work so sometimes if he doesn't eat it or I get to many ahead I end up freezing some. I have quite a few in the freezer now. Thinking about giving homemade banana bread out for Christmas just so I can use some of them up! I've never tried freezing a banana that was less than fully ripe. Not sure why you are having a problem with peeling them. Maybe let them thaw a bit and try squeezing them into a bowl like others suggested?


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

lemonthyme7 said:


> Not sure why you are having a problem with peeling them. Maybe let them thaw a bit and try squeezing them into a bowl like others suggested?


Maybe because I've tried to take the fully frozen banana right out of the freezer and have tried to freeze it right away?

To be honest, I'm happy with peeling mine before freezing and using ziplocs. So I'll just continue to do it that way. But good to know that I wasn't peeling properly.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

For banana bread, I make the bread in mini loaves and freeze them. The local store will have slightly overripe ones on sale pretty often, usually a 5lb bag. I let them get over ripe, then make the bread.

Actually, to be honest, I prefer bananas that are turning black and no one would even consider eating them to use for bread. Even if they are getting a bit liquid they work for bread.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

The darker, the better for banana bread! I just throw them, peel and all in the freezer. I use them for making wine occasionally too... thaw an hour and squish them out!

Debbie


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

I throw mine in the freezer peel and all. When I'm ready to use, I just thaw a bit and then they peel easily. On another note, sometimes I peel them, slice in half and insert a popsicle stick into one end, freeze them on a lined baking sheet then wrap in plastic wrap. The kids LOVE banana pops (especially dipped in chocolate).


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

We throw the ripe ones that turn brown on us in the freezer skin and all, then when we want to make banana bread just pop them out the night before, in the fridge and mmmm good ole banana bread, even buying the ripe ones on sale at the store and tossing them in the freezer..

mmmmm banana bread, you can also dip them in chocolate and freeze them, makes good popsicle for kids..


----------



## Oldskool (Nov 6, 2011)

make banana chips mmmmmmm


----------

